# Safer pouch for high power



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

I wanted to show the way I prevent return to sender shot and get a cleaner ammo cast from high power slingshots. Rubber is used to stretch the back of the pouch so that when the pouch is forced closed for firing upon release there is a definite force opening the pouch so that there is no way for the ammo to stay in the pouch. It adds an extra safety for the slingshot and also I find that it helps with consistently firing the ammo into a clean flight path. Though it is mostly for safety.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds cool, lets see it :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very interesting concept.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Interesting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Certainly an interesting idea. I would love to see some slow motion video of it in use. If one can keep the ammo from getting caught in the pouch, that should help eliminate the danger of RTS.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm intrigued as to how it could affect the performance of the shot, as I have never experienced RTS. My opinion on RTS is that there is some sort of mismatch in your setup, or your release needs some serious attention. But this is definitely worth a trial.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

I know someone that is buying a high speed camera so I am going to try and rent that to look at the release.

I have had a RTS. Once was enough for me.

I think a RTS happens through two main factors: The left hand flips forward hard and the right hand snatches downwards at the point of release. Together these put a curve onto the release, with a grippy enough pouch particular with a large center hole holding the ball in this can cause the ball to head back to the shooter.

As for performance I think it gives a slight fps increase but I need to check that against two identical slingshots with different pouches through a chrony to be sure. So I will repost when I do that. Stands to reason that extra rubber propelling the ball forward and less friction on release increase performance though.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Interesting , since i´ve had quite a number of return to senders. especially after long shooting sessions or when shooting drunk. They all hit me in the same small spot on the belly which differs in size during the year  . So it must be lack of attention, fatigue ... that lead to poor releases.

I don´t quite get it: on which side of the pouch are the rubber strands, if inside, how do you get the Ammo to pass this barrier?


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh, sorry! He who can read has aclear advantage! so the bands force the pouch open, but what about the additional power you need to keep it held closed before release, is´nt it tiring to the hand?


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I've never had a RTS and know nothing about it. How ever I have always used very heavy, tooling leather for my pouches so that it opens faster. It always seemed to me that getting the pouch away from the ammo faster would be more accurate with less chance of corrupting the shot by rubbing the pouch.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Sst der Kleine Steinschlag said:


> Oh, sorry! He who can read has aclear advantage! so the bands force the pouch open, but what about the additional power you need to keep it held closed before release, is´nt it tiring to the hand?


It makes it slightly harder to hold the pouch closed. However I find it to be a tiny amount of extra effort in comparison to holding the pouch against the tubes, almost too small to notice. Also I have made a pouch similar to the one shown with much more rubber on the backside, that one is not for shooting I use it for training grip strength by holding it closed while watching TV.



Bob at Draco said:


> I've never had a RTS and know nothing about it. How ever I have always used very heavy, tooling leather for my pouches so that it opens faster. It always seemed to me that getting the pouch away from the ammo faster would be more accurate with less chance of corrupting the shot by rubbing the pouch.


That is interesting. That would achieve similar results I think. Though I would fear the hand slap if you ever use ammo that is too small. I think it would work well apart from that though.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I shoot side saddle and I use heavier shot as well so I never have any hand slap. If there is any draw back to the thicker leather, it is loading the pouch. Putting steel balls on the leather and getting it folded over, I some times drop a ball.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very interesting concept.

However for the speed of my own set ups, as they, if its not broken, do not fix it.

Therefore given I am shooting 20 gram lead between the forks to over 12 meters.

I think I will leave well enough alone for the time being at least.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

That looks good. I'm glad I saw this before proceeding with my Frankenstein monster of a sling shot.. in the works.. I've heard of the return to sender misfires.. and I am really very interested in no new perforations or gaps in my smile.


----------

